# New ac in old home



## mksj82 (8 mo ago)

I'm installing a new 2.5 ton ac system in an existing home . The attic is the only option. My questions are about the duct work. The air handler will be in the middle of the attic, and I'll have 2 10 ft supply trunks. Should I use rectangular or round duct for supply? What type of ceiling boot should I use. Do they make boots for retro work. Everything I see is for new construction. Should I use flexible duct or solid duct for the supply taps,and finally Should I use flexible or solid duct for the return


----------

